# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  quota associativa sindacale confcommercio

## en.77

Buongiorno a tutti voi,
un cliente ha ricevuto gli f24 dei contributi inps 2007. Esercita l'attività di agente immobiliare in forma di impresa familiare. 
Nel modello INPS, (parte riepilogativa) oltre ai contributi IVS è indicata anche la quota associativa sindacale confcommercio 2007. 
I versamenti contributivi fissi per ciascuna data (maggio, agosto, novembre e febbraio) sono già comprensivi della quota associativa sindacale.
L'impresa si è costituta l'anno scorso e nel 2006 non aveva pagato tale quota. 
Mi domando a questo punto se tale quota sia obbligatoria o meno. Non mi risultava....ma forse mi sfugge qualcosa??? :Cool:  
Chiedo speranzosa ai consulenti del lavoro.Grazie a tutti coloro che vorranno rispondermi. :Smile:

----------


## Facchini

> Buongiorno a tutti voi,
> un cliente ha ricevuto gli f24 dei contributi inps 2007. Esercita l'attività di agente immobiliare in forma di impresa familiare. 
> Nel modello INPS, (parte riepilogativa) oltre ai contributi IVS è indicata anche la quota associativa sindacale confcommercio 2007. 
> I versamenti contributivi fissi per ciascuna data (maggio, agosto, novembre e febbraio) sono già comprensivi della quota associativa sindacale.
> L'impresa si è costituta l'anno scorso e nel 2006 non aveva pagato tale quota. 
> Mi domando a questo punto se tale quota sia obbligatoria o meno. Non mi risultava....ma forse mi sfugge qualcosa??? 
> Chiedo speranzosa ai consulenti del lavoro.Grazie a tutti coloro che vorranno rispondermi.

  
La quota in questione non è assolutamente obbligatoria. Viene richiesta ogni qualvolta ci si rivolge per qualsivoglia ragione alla Confcommercio. Mi duole dirlo, ma gli impiegati della Confcommercio ci giocano su questo equivoco. E' capitato anche a miei clienti, si recano per motivi vari e dopo aver compliato un modulo, o comunque aver lasciato il proprio nome si vedono addebitate queste quote per servizi quantomeno fantasmi. Il fatto è che per cancellarsi non basta una semplice raccomandata. In genere ignorano il "primo avviso". Ritengo che sia un abuso vero e proprio.
Ti consiglio di preparare un'immediata disdetta, entro e non oltre il 30 settembre 2007. Diversamente di addebiteranno anche il 2008.

----------


## maupan

io farei un passaggio con il cliente, in quanto a me è capitato che il titolare di una profumeria era un socio della confcommercio partecipando attivamente anche alle riunioni della sua categoria , ma  non sapeva di dover pagare tale quota all'associazione .......può capitare

----------


## en.77

Grazie per le risposte e scusate per il ritardo con cui riscrivo. Sono d'accordo con il fatto che un p&#242; ci marcino...in effetti ho indagato e ftto telefonate... ho scoperto che qualche tempo fa &#232; stato fatto firmare un foglio al titolare senza per&#242; informarlo sugli effetti di tale firma. 
Mi hanno chiesto allora il n. del cliente per chiarirgli i "vantaggi" derivanti dal pagamento di tale quota affinch&#232; decida se rimanere associato o meno!!!! Mah! Per quest'anno comunque dovr&#224; pagare tutto!
Somiglia tanto ad un obolo!!!!!
Cos&#236; vanno le cose in Italia...a quanto pare.

----------

